# The work of egg hatching..



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Here I am doing "my time", on Betti's eggs. Soon as I come home from work she flys off the eggs and chases me over to "do my turn", and really -I enjoy the short nap. She never has yet complained about the unequal work load- my 15 minutes or so every now and then, her the rest of the time!


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Are the eggs fertile?? Lol...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have to do that too with my dove. She makes really angry sounds when I don't come over to her nest to cover the eggs with my hand at least once in a while. 

Reti


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh Hamza- she thought they were, but I knew better!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Boni,
You are so handy I'm surprised you haven't come up with a feathered egg nesting glove for humans. 
I know of at least one other person that would probably want one.
So, that be your new project. I'm sure you'll have one ready in no time.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Charis said:


> Boni,
> You are so handy I'm surprised you haven't come up with a feathered egg nesting glove for humans.
> I know of at least one other person that would probably want one.
> So, that be your new project. I'm sure you'll have one ready in no time.



Now that would be great, a feathered glove 
Think about it Boni. Already two people want one. 

Reti


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I'll put that on my invention list! (Lol)


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Boni Birds said:


> Oh Hamza- she thought they were, but I knew better!



You know, you could substitute Fertile ones, when you are not looking, just to surprise yourself when they DO pip..!


Then you would get to do more Hand-over-Nest time with the little 'peeping' ones, as well as your turns in feeding them...preening them, tossing out the errant poop or two, and all of it.

She'd really be impressed then..!




Phil
l v


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Phil, it was a thought, but she choose to nest on the bed board.... errant poop near my head is so not appealing! -I show her a better place next time.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Boni Birds said:


> Here I am doing "my time", on Betti's eggs. Soon as I come home from work she flys off the eggs and chases me over to "do my turn", and really -I enjoy the short nap.!


Haha! "It's about time you came home!"  How cute...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How funny, Boni! What a great pij mom you are becoming!!

We don't hear about surrogate human egg sitters that often. Phil usually doesn't do eggs, but HAS done his share of sleeping with a baby pij nestled in his "hand nest!" TALK ABOUT DEDICATION!

Of course, the fact that he (a.k.a. "Dr. Doolittle) can sleep without moving for hours at a time, helps IMMENSELY!   

Keep up the GREAT WORK!!  

Sending all Love, Hugs and Scritches!

Shi & Squeaks


----------

